# Would this be a good start?



## TenTilFour(350Z) (Feb 22, 2011)

HARMAN KARDON HOME SURROUND SOUND SYSTEM

going to offer him 400

Just got the new aqueos 60" lcd and some bass would be lovely


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Man, I'd walk down there and bring that home in a wheelbarrow if I could. I have an older HK 520, and that thing just bumps all day long. I also think those speakers would be quite da shizznit. And I'm stuck with a 52" Aquos... Bought it 4 (?) years ago on Superbowl Sunday. BITD, it was just about the biggest LCD around. Now I can get the 65" , 4 color LED 120 HZ for the same price.

Some people may think the whole Monster Cable power conditioner is a myth, but I realy think it helps my entire system. I have the HTS 3500. If you have one, or are thinking about getting one, I'd suggest it. It also serves as a lightning arrester, but I just unplug everything if it looks stormy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

TenTilFour(350Z) said:


> HARMAN KARDON HOME SURROUND SOUND SYSTEM
> 
> going to offer him 400
> 
> Just got the new aqueos 60" lcd and some bass would be lovely


Having designed my fair share of speakers, I don't like those very much. The mids are offset too far from the driver, and those Polk subs aren't terribly powerful. 

Of course, I don't think I'd ever buy a pre-manufactured speaker, at least not when I can build a $1500 speaker for under $300 with a published DIY design.



9mmmac said:


> Man, I'd walk down there and bring that home in a wheelbarrow if I could. I have an older HK 520, and that thing just bumps all day long. I also think those speakers would be quite da shizznit. And I'm stuck with a 52" Aquos... Bought it 4 (?) years ago on Superbowl Sunday. BITD, it was just about the biggest LCD around. Now I can get the 65" , 4 color LED 120 HZ for the same price.
> 
> Some people may think the whole Monster Cable power conditioner is a myth, but I realy think it helps my entire system. I have the HTS 3500. If you have one, or are thinking about getting one, I'd suggest it. It also serves as a lightning arrester, but I just unplug everything if it looks stormy.


Monster cable is a myth. They're all overpriced crap. You can get a MUCH better unit buying an APC Back-UPS to serve the same purpose as their fancy colored power strips. Their products are a joke. I remember a time when they sold component video cables for $150. Seriously?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Having designed my fair share of speakers, I don't like those very much. The mids are offset too far from the driver, and those Polk subs aren't terribly powerful.
> 
> Of course, I don't think I'd ever buy a pre-manufactured speaker, at least not when I can build a $1500 speaker for under $300 with a published DIY design.


Completely agree.. the center-to-center is TERRIBLE unless they're crossed over very low, which I bet is not the case. Even so, you want them much closer than that. Yuck




XtremeRevolution said:


> Monster cable is a myth. They're all overpriced crap. You can get a MUCH better unit buying an APC Back-UPS to serve the same purpose as their fancy colored power strips. Their products are a joke. I remember a time when they sold component video cables for $150. Seriously?


Again, completely agree. Monoprice.com has been my go-to for cables. Monster is a complete marketing scam, just like many Bose products. Speaker wire is speaker wire and unless you can tell a difference in a blind A/B test, you shouldn't even open your mouth on the subject. 

Wasn't there a blind A/B a while back where "audiophiles" couldn't tell the difference between some ungodly expensive premium speaker wire and coat hangers?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> Completely agree.. the center-to-center is TERRIBLE unless they're crossed over very low, which I bet is not the case. Even so, you want them much closer than that. Yuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed the tweeters are also offset terribly from the drivers. That's an even bigger deal. Combing and lobing up the wazoo. 

Yeah, there was. Monster's famous speaker wire was the circuit city booth where they had their monster xp (gigantic jacket and even a strip of plastic in the middle to make the wire look thicker), against some 20 gauge cheap wire, and a Polk Monitor 40 speaker switching so you could hear the difference. If I remember correctly, there was some 200 feet of the 20 gauge, and 25 feet of the Monster cable. Entirely invalid comparison. 

As for BOSE, they're not in the business of designing speakers. They're in the business of marketing. More engineering goes into their demo rooms than their speakers. An overpriced load of junk. Thank God I was never that uneducated as to buy a BOSE speaker. 

Monoprice is awesome. I always buy my wire from them. Can't think of a better place. I go overkill with their 12 gauge 100ft rolls since the capacitance won't be too big a deal and its 100% copper on both strands, for dirt cheap.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> some really well designed speakers *look* like those, so who knows.
> 
> my favorite speaker wire is Monster Cable XPHP, I like it so much that if I find it again for 10 foot pairs for 10 bucks, I'll probably get another pair.
> 
> ...


You can't mod those speakers. Note what the other speaker designer and I said: the driver spacing is too far. Check out the effects of combing and lobing. The distance from the center of the tweeter and the center of the driver needs to be no greater than the wavelength of the frequency at the crossover point. We can already tell you those weren't designed properly just by looking at them. 

Also, this will sound exactly the same as your monster cable:
For only $27.12 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 100ft 12AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable | 12AWG Loud Speaker Cables

I can't comment on the receiver without knowing exactly what model it is and being able to reference online prices.


----------

